# Weight after TT?



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi

I am supersad!!!!!!!!! This week 3 people told me i'm getting .......wait for it........FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo annoyed.

I stopped smoking after the op. So did anyone gain weight after the op and what did you do to prevent it and how did you loose the exta weight. Is there some kind of diet i can try. I started exercising but lasted only 15 min and i was so sick afterwards.

HELP???


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Linty said:


> Hi
> 
> I am supersad!!!!!!!!! This week 3 people told me i'm getting .......wait for it........FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo annoyed.
> 
> ...


They actually said fat? What nasty folks. I whined to 2 of my friends that i was fat. They both told me I was crazy to worry about that right now. They asked me if I felt better than before surgery, and for the most part, I do. There are somethings to fine tune.

I think once we get our medication in the correct place, and feel strong we can worry about the weight. I tried exercising like I used to, it wore me out for days. I am just walking the dog these days, and counting my blessings that so many of the nasty symptoms I experienced before (esp. mood swings) are gone.

Hang in there, it will get better! :hugs:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Linty said:


> Hi
> 
> I am supersad!!!!!!!!! This week 3 people told me i'm getting .......wait for it........FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo annoyed.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on quitting smoking -

I'm gaining weight too but it's because of diet rather than lack of thyroid.

I gained some weight after surgery and for about 1 year after as I was calibrating my replacement doses. Now I weigh 1# less than I did before my thyroid was removed in 2004 and about 4 lbs more than before my Graves DX in 2000,as soon as I went on Tapazole they made me hypo and I gained that 4# and have never been able to lose that. Mind you that it's been 11 years so I think I'm doing pretty well.

I gain when my thyroid replacement is not right. What are your most recent labs?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, I've gained weight. It's the waiting for the medication to get adjusted correctly and then I'll tackle the weight hard core. I'm following weight watchers to minimize any additional gain and am slowly working myself back to full strength, in terms of work outs.

I'm going to guess you haven't settled on a final dosage for medication?


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Webster, YES, they said it. FAT!!! Nasty people and customers.  Iwanted to them with something, a stapler or maybe even the computer.

Lov, that is nice that you weigh less than before the surgery. you've commented already on my lab results in that section.

Joplin, i am trying to leave the potatoes, rice, pastas, pizza , but gosh its hard LOL and i started excercising like i said but that is still a mission, i'm getting tired very quickly and i'm unfit.


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Fat??? Not a nice thing to say. I prefer to say "fluffy" LOL> Yes, you may put on a few extra fluff pounds but once you get regulated on your meds, I'm sure you will see the fluff disappear.

I gained 10-12#s after my TT and I'v lost 7#'s to date. I've not ventured back to the gym yet (and who knows if I will)but like you, I still get tired. Right now, I just watch what I eat because I hate the word "diet"

Congrats on quitting smoking-living with a former smoker, I know how hard that can be.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL - jip i like that "fluffy", doesn't sound so harsh. The one lady said gosh i can see on your cheeks you are getting fat now. OMW i was angry LOL

I picked up almost 3kg in 2 mths time. But i will check what i eat now and carry on with LIGT exercise - lol

Thx, it's still not easy but had too quite.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty said:


> Hi
> 
> I am supersad!!!!!!!!! This week 3 people told me i'm getting .......wait for it........FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo annoyed.
> 
> ...


Atkins and exercise worked for me!! When I stopped smoking, I did not gain an ounce. This was 5 years ago. I ramped up the diet and exercises knowing full well what would happen if I did not.

But........................you do have to have your thyroid panel numbers in a good place for you.

Do you have recent labs and ranges?










Because I know that I am going to eat moderately well today, I have already walked 2 miles and will do 2 more. That's fast walking.


----------

